
Facebook lobbied in favour of upload filters - bryanrasmussen
https://boingboing.net/2019/01/24/quisling-zuckermonsters.html
======
kodablah
Sounds to me like "Facebook lobbied for reduced responsibility". After all the
non-stop news chastising FB for not censoring things that are fake or
otherwise considered bad, I would expect them to want to defer responsibility
on what is acceptable so they can just tell the public they are following the
law using third party services. Same here w/ audio filters when the RIAA comes
knocking, they can just point and say "talk to the filter service" and absolve
themselves.

Sure, audio and ads are different at a nuanced level, but you can't have it
both ways wrt filtering content in general. Either you mandate it or you
accept the consequences of it being open. Putting the onus on the providers to
police user content is somewhere in the middle which will bring predictable
reactions to remove responsibility whenever possible.

------
IdontRememberIt
Like in the banking industry, they know that this type of regulation kills
small competition emergence and risk of death by lack of innovation. Politians
know that. So why are the Europeans playing that game which is against their
interest (having local powerful actors)? Why don't they simply vote
Russian/Chinese style laws? (Data must be hosted locally and accessible by the
government agencies if requested).

------
mic47
Are there somewhere accessible documents where Facebook is allegedly in favor
of upload filters, or that they actually lobbied for it? Because only what I
see in the article (and some linked articles) is that Facebook admitted that
they use some of upload filters (which is not lobbying), or that they prefer
cooperation over legislation (which is definitely not lobbying). I probably
missed something...

~~~
elliekelly
The documents received from the journalist's FOI requests can be found
here[1]. This site is awesome for it's information but the UI/search
functionality isn't the best. As far as I can tell there isn't a way to search
the content of the documents provided, only the correspondence cover letters &
description of the request.

[1]
[https://www.asktheeu.org/en/user/margarida_da_silva?utf8=%E2...](https://www.asktheeu.org/en/user/margarida_da_silva?utf8=%E2%9C%93&user_query=facebook+&request_latest_status=&commit=Search+contributions+by+this+person)

------
nprateem
This is called "pulling up the ladder"

------
jeffbax
Large corporation that is one of the few capable of implementing such a scheme
(to whatever degree of 'success') that others cannot afford to do lobbying the
government for regulatory capture?

News, at 11!

